# Windows 2003 - C:\ drive running out of space



## tampered (Aug 19, 2009)

I am currently running Windows 2003 R2 SP, and my C drive has a capacity of 70 GB. I am having an issue where my hard drive space is disappearing automatically and very quickly.

When I look in windows explorer/my computer it shows that I have 3.95 gb free but when I select all the folders and files in the c drive it only adds up to 6gb.

Hidden files and folders are selected to be shown, I have also run a search on the c drive for any files that are greater then 50MB and I only come up with about 2GB.

There are no chances of this being caused by spyware or viruses.

I have run the chkdsk command and here is the output received:

The type of the file system is NTFS.

WARNING! F parameter not specified.
Running CHKDSK in read-only mode.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
35264 file records processed.
File verification completed.
56 large file records processed.
0 bad file records processed.
0 EA records processed.
0 reparse records processed.
CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
119212 index entries processed.
Index verification completed.
5 unindexed files processed.
CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
35264 security descriptors processed.
Security descriptor verification completed.
2101 data files processed.

71644783 KB total disk space.
67733056 KB in 33051 files.
10020 KB in 2103 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
62995 KB in use by the system.
23040 KB occupied by the log file.
3838712 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
17911195 total allocation units on disk.
959678 allocation units available on disk.

As you can see it displays that there is only 3.8 GB free but this is not correct.

At the rate the free space is disappearing I will be out of space in approximately 4 days.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Are you running SBS or exchange?


----------



## tampered (Aug 19, 2009)

the server having the issue is running just running Windows 2003 enterprise R2 with Sql 2000 enterprise.


----------



## tampered (Aug 19, 2009)

i just wanted to clarify that when i highlight all the files contained in the C:\ drive and view the properties they value only adds up to 6GB...... meaning that I should have about 62GB free space and not the 3.5GB that windows is showing.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What's the pagefile.sys in the C drive? Did you know that you can split that and move 1/2 to your other partition? I have the same issue and it's a big help. also, are you using NTBACKUP? If you are, go to Backup utility, and in Restore and Backup Media delete all the backup transaction, this is taking a lot of space too. Also check your Task Manager's Processes if anything is taking a huge amount of memory, kill the service and restart it. You may restart the server as well, it might help.


----------



## tampered (Aug 19, 2009)

the server does not contain a pagefile.sys on the c drive, i have however checked the page file options on the virtual memory tab and the following is shown.

Settings:
Drive: C
Space Available: 5830MB

initial size: 2046MB
Maximum size: 4092 MB

Total paging size:
minimum allowed: 16MB
Recommended 4989MB
Currently allocated:2046


the only process that is using 1.4GB of memory is SQLsvr which is not a service i can stop during the day, i have however rebooted the server the other day but it did not resolve the issue.

in our network we do use Netbackup but this server is only has the agent installed so that it can be backed up by our backup server.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

sounds like you don't have show hidden/system files on .. i would recheck that.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you by any chance have WSUS installed in this server? The log can get too big and you'll have to move it to another partition. Another thing, back to the task manager, is it possible if you can do a print screen and attached it to this forum with your permission of course. If you don't want too, I understand, pls. let me know the memory usage of "lsass.exe", also what is the commit charge at the bottom of the task manager, it should read something like this "4072M/8600M". The 4072M is the amout being allocated for all the services, 8600M is the total paging file size.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Are you checking disk usage when logged in as Administrator ?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Roseladay...glad you're gaining knowledge in this thread.


----------



## tampered (Aug 19, 2009)

i have attached the screenshot of the task manager as requested.

as for WSUS, i have not used this in the past and if it is not installed by default on windows i do not have this running.

i am using the administrator account to access this server, so i would assume all files should be accessible to it.

thanks,


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks for the screenshot Tampered. Everything looks normal. I wouldn't stall any programs in the C drive. i would assume that the other partitions have bigger partitions. Do you have any file folders in the C drive? Do you roaming profiles configured? also, please unhide hidden files you might have some hidden files/unseen and it's taking a lot of room. but again, I would start checking what programs you have installed in your C drive and pls find out about roaming profiles.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

i would download 
http://w3.win.tue.nl/nl/onderzoek/onderzoek_informatica/visualization/sequoiaview/download/

It will show you where your space is being used, i use it all the time.


----------



## Sara Andrew (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks and have gained a lot.


----------



## machinetech (Jun 17, 2009)

I suspect your database, .mdb and .ldb files in SQL are the culpret. Had the same problem myself.


----------

